# Solved: server execution



## wizzy2k5 (May 1, 2007)

I am getting some odd thing happening, first of all my cd's will not play in windows media player and windows media player has a red x next to media guide. I am using windows vista and windows media player 11, however at the bottom right hand side of my screen next to the volume control i have got 2 computers sitting next to each other (also known as the 2 tv's) and it says to me

connection status: unknown
Server Execution Failed

I have already reset my router thinking that was the problem and fixed it for 5 minutes and then it went back to square 1. Next I did a system restore and yet again it fixed both the error message and windows media player but yet again, 5minutes later it went back to square 1. 

Does anyone know how to fix these 2 problems? Here is a quick re-cap

Problem 1

connection status: unknown
Server Execution Failed

Problem 2

no cd's will play in windows media player and has a red x next to media guide. 

All help would be appreicated.

Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know how to fix either problem, but ...

For "Server Execution Failed" have you read through everything in this thread: http://forums.techguy.org/windows-vista/566696-server-execution-failed-help-needed.html ?


----------



## wizzy2k5 (May 1, 2007)

cheers for the link, problem solved


----------

